# Including mother in 190 visa as dependent



## Babbal (May 5, 2013)

Hello Senior/Experienced members,

I am a newbie to this forum and have specific question regarding addition of my mother as my dependent in my 190 visa application. Current status

1. My mother is 62 and she is currently living with me in Singapore Since Feb 23rd 2013. She has obtained a long term social visit pass from Singapore with validity up to 2017 (equivalent to my Employment pass validity in Singapore).
2. She was in India from Dec 2011 - Feb 2013. I have sent her INR 2 million in Mar -2013, directly from my bank account to her bank account, so that she can put some money in Fixed Deposit and with rest manage her daily/usual expenses.
3. She was with me in Singapore form May 2011 - Dec 2011. She went back only because the Social Visit Pass she obtained last time was valid only until Jan 2012 and it took me almost one year to obtain another social visit pass for her because in Singapore the Social visit pass for parents has to be sponsored by the employer of the foreign national and unfortunately I changed 3 companies in 7 months period .
4. She is a retired teacher (June 2011) and receive close to INR 9000 (AUD 163) per month as pension which is not enough for her expenses so I support her for financial needs.
5. She is a widow, my father expired long back in April 1982.
6. We are only two brothers and one lives in India.
7. She is physically fit and I am confident that she will pass the medical test. I have already gone for a comprehensive medical screening for her and General Practitioner in Singapore has no concerns about her health.

I really want her to be with me if I move to Australia. Can anyone of you please advice if she qualifies to be a dependent of me and chances of approval of my application.

Regards
Babbal


----------



## Babbal (May 5, 2013)

A Quick Addition, I am an Indian national and presently working in Singapore from past 4 years.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2013)

You sound like you have a good case but your problem is her income from pensions. 

No that would not be enough to live on in Australia but they dont care about how much it is worth in AU$. It would be in India so she would not be destitute if she did not get a visa nor would she be classed as your dependent should you both return to India.


----------



## Babbal (May 5, 2013)

_shel,

Thanks for your quick response. 
Is financial dependency factor the only factor that is considered to be a dependent. Actually I was thinking from a different line, she falls under parent category and she is a widow and the balance of family test is also cleared in this scenario. If this would be a case of a brother, sister, cousin, uncle etc I would have not given a thought but does financial dependency plays a big factor for parents too?

Regards
Babbal


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2013)

It is the major factor of dependency for all dependants except your wife and children under the age if 18.

There are several. They must be single (or widowed). Must live in your home. Must not be working and must be more dependent on you for all of their needs than anyone else (including themselves) which is why her pension will be a problem.


----------



## Babbal (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for such a quick response and now I can see what you are saying.

Regards
Babbal


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

Babbal: I am in the exact same situation. Did you include your mother as a dependent? Did she get a favourable decision?

Also, I read about the "One fail, all fail" policy, i.e. if my dependent mother's application is rejected, then mine (the main applicant's) also gets rejected.

Two questions:

1. If my mother's application is likely to be rejected, will my CO might ask me if I want to withdraw my her application and proceed with only mine, or will they just go ahead and reject us both?

2. If they allow me to withdraw my mother's application, will I get any sort of refund for the fees I paid for her?


Thanks for any guidance.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2013)

No there will be no refund but you will be given the opportunity to remove her from the application so as not to ruin your own chances.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks Shel! This opportunity to remove her if she's unsuitable - is the CO obligated? i.e. I'm trying to guess if I'll be given this chance only if I get a "considerate" CO, or if it is procedure for CO's ask main applicants 'go/no go'.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2013)

I do not know if they are obligated but it is what I see on here and other places all the time. The applicant gets an email requesting more proof, then some time later the CO indicates they do not believe them to be genuine dependants and suggests they remove them or they will make decision with them included.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

Alright then. Thank you _shel.


----------



## Babbal (May 5, 2013)

Hi Gurdjieff,

Sorry for the delayed response.
I took some advice to include my mother in the application but finally I didn't included her. Not for the reason of fear of rejection but for the reason that she doesn't qualify as my dependent. I too heard that the CO provides you an option to remove your dependents from the application.

Regards




Gurdjieff said:


> Babbal: I am in the exact same situation. Did you include your mother as a dependent? Did she get a favourable decision?
> 
> Also, I read about the "One fail, all fail" policy, i.e. if my dependent mother's application is rejected, then mine (the main applicant's) also gets rejected.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks Babbal.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

Dear Seniors:

I have included my mother as my dependent on my 190 application because she lives with me, is retired with no pension, and is financially dependent on me.

But I just read at the link below that "A dependent relative must be your brother, sister, grandparent, grandchild, aunt, uncle, niece, nephew or step equivalent."
Including Family Members in Your Application

I note that "parent" is conspicuously missing from this list of who may constitute dependent relatives. I clearly remember reading "parent" on this list till late last year and I don't know when DIBP changed this.

Based on this relatively recent update, I am worried that my mother will be automatically disqualified even if DIBP is convinced that she is dependent on me.

Can you please guide me:

1. Do you understand from DIBP's note that parents cannot be included as dependents?
2. Do you know of 189/190 applicants who have received grants for dependent parents recently?
3. In my situation, should I be worried that if I prove my mother's dependence, then DIBP could refuse my visa (because they won't give my mother a visa even if they're convinced she's a dependent, but they will not tear families apart, especially since they're convinced that my mother's a dependent)

Any insight is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

Gurdjieff said:


> Dear Seniors:
> 
> I have included my mother as my dependent on my 190 application because she lives with me, is retired with no pension, and is financially dependent on me.
> 
> ...


Anybody, please?
Thanks


----------



## Indian_Guy (Aug 12, 2012)

Not sure if I have an answer here but I have done some research on this. Mine is a 175 visa though applied back in 2009. I sent a PM to few people here who talked about adding their Mom in the application. At the end, none of them added their mom. Contacted a few friends who are in Australia and they suggested not to include my mom. Few people here on this forum suggested adding her. With all the confusion, we sent an email to the CO about this but never got a reply. It has been more than one month since the email was sent. Lot of people say that the CO will ask to withdraw Mom's application if she fails but I think it depends on your visa type and/or the CO. There is no set rule here. Good Luck!


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

Indian_Guy said:


> Not sure if I have an answer here but I have done some research on this. Mine is a 175 visa though applied back in 2009. I sent a PM to few people here who talked about adding their Mom in the application. At the end, none of them added their mom. Contacted a few friends who are in Australia and they suggested not to include my mom. Few people here on this forum suggested adding her. With all the confusion, we sent an email to the CO about this but never got a reply. It has been more than one month since the email was sent. Lot of people say that the CO will ask to withdraw Mom's application if she fails but I think it depends on your visa type and/or the CO. There is no set rule here. Good Luck!


Thanks Indian_Guy. Please let me know if your CO responds.
In my case, I have already applied with my Mom. Worst case scenario, I hope my CO (when I get one) asks me to withdraw her application.


----------



## Indian_Guy (Aug 12, 2012)

Gurdjieff said:


> Thanks Indian_Guy. Please let me know if your CO responds.
> In my case, I have already applied with my Mom. Worst case scenario, I hope my CO (when I get one) asks me to withdraw her application.


Lets hope that happens. I have a feeling that they are busy closing cases right now and not replying to specific queries. Have spoken to people on another forum and all of them are getting generic replies to queries. It seems this wasn't the case 6 months back. Do keep us posted. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

@indian_Guy or @Gurdjieff: Any update on your cases about including your mother please ?


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> @indian_Guy or @Gurdjieff: Any update on your cases about including your mother please ?


No. Still waiting for CO.


----------



## JanHov (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi guys,

Is it possible to apply to Case Officer for advice/clarifications or they are not obliged to provide such kind of servcie.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Case officers are not authorised or usually qualified to provide advice. If you need advice, you are better to speak with a migration agent.


----------

